# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  PowerBuilder compar  WinDev

## jlb_be

Bonjour, 
Cela fait des annes que je programme en PowerBuilder (depuis la version 3.5 jusqu' maintenant en 10.5), et j'ai beaucoup de clients qui me parle de WinDev, j'ai download leur version 10Express pour tester, mais je ne retrouve pas du tout la facilit des DataWindows tant pour son modequery que pour le Sharedata.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une exprience en PB et est ensuite pass  WinDev et a trouv ce language intressant ? 

Merci pour vos commentaires sur le sujet.

----------


## shahin

Bonjour, mes connaissances en Windev sont dpasses (Version 5 en 1998).
Nanmoins, l'avanatge de Windev c'est que c'est un "tout en un" 
Outil de dveloppementmodlisation de base de donnesbase de donnes

Les concurrents de Windev sont MS access et 4D.

Powerbuilder est uniquement un outil de dveloppement.
Pour la modlisation, il faut utiliser un outil externe (gnralement PowerAMC).
Pour la base de dones, toutes celles du march sont utilises, mais SQL Anywhere est dispo sur le CD de PB.

Perso je prfre PB, mais n'ayant pas utilis Windev depuis 1998 il m'est difficile de juger.

Enfin, il faut voir quleque chose : tu es un spcialiste incontest de PB.
La question n'est plus de savoir quel outil est le meilleur, mais avec quel outil TU seras le meilleur.

Rciproquement, un expert Windev sera meilleur avec Windev qu'avec PB.

Tu peux aussi poser ta question ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=226

Enfin, tu peux tester une version d'val 30 jours.

----------


## jlb_be

Bonjour,

Oui effectivement, j'avais bien vu que Windev obligeait de passer d'abord par la modlisation de la base de donnes. 

De ce que j'en ai vu, je prfre PB parce qu'effectivement j'y suis habitu. Ce qui m'intressait dans Windev c'est qu'il y avait l'air d'y avoir plus de possibilits au niveau graphisme et look windows que PB. Par contre comme je le signalais dans mon premier message, cela semble nettement plus compliqu pour la gestion des tables et d'o ma demande sur une quivalence avec la DataWindow de PB. 

Je pense que je vais poster ma question sur le site de Windev, comme tu me l'as propos, j'aurai peut-tre plus de ractions.

----------

